# flowering with MH



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

now i know flowering with HPS is the way to go,but lets just say i was going to use a MH,anyone have any experience flowering with a MH?and your results if so.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Decreased bud mass but not resin production, so the nuggs were of great quality but the yield was not great. it does prevent stretching for the most part but it takes longer to initiate flowering. I would supplement with Fluoro's. Or just get an HPS.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah i got a 400 watt hps coming,was just a little curious and figured i would ask instead of try it myself...first grow so i gotta do it right just to get an understanding for myself.then try new things down the road.once i have a good cycle of nice buds going


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 2, 2009)

damn double posts.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 7, 2009)

Not meaning to jack your post or anything but what about switchable systems?  Does it make sense to run one of these instead of worrying?  I am asking because I still haven't chosen the type of light I want to use in my grow either...


----------



## Growdude (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive used MH for flowering and was quite happy with the results.


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 7, 2009)

I used mh for flowering for years with excellent results. I get larger buds with the hps though.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't tried it but I have read that a spectrum including red and blue does do a real nice job with flowering. I have a 400w hps that I flower with and I also have (2) 4' shop lights and 2 cfl's for side lighting. I have seen some real serious bud swelling since I started doing that. It just seems that the added blue helps.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 8, 2009)

good question bro!  i've always heard that both the amount of daylight and the color spectrum of that light help the plant "know when" to flower.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 8, 2009)

yes its true,using the mix of red from hps and blue from mh will increase bud production(make for near perfect settings when i say "bud production") as opposed to just the hps alone,but everyone here knows for the most part that the hps is the way to go.if you can i would say use both,but the fluoros do just fine as a sub for MH.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 8, 2009)

Ive flowered using MH and it worked great, matter fact I still use a MH ballast with a MH-HPS conversion bulb...It's alot cheaper than a new ballast! and you can switch bulbs for veg if you wanted..


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 8, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Ive flowered using MH and it worked great, matter fact I still use a MH ballast with a MH-HPS conversion bulb...It's alot cheaper than a new ballast! and you can switch bulbs for veg if you wanted..


 
So then the best option would be to use a switchable system....veg with mh bloom with hps.  I think I am set on my choice...unless these lights are too good to be true......


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 9, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> So then the best option would be to use a switchable system....veg with mh bloom with hps. I think I am set on my choice...unless these lights are too good to be true......



Just to be clear.. There is a switchable ballast.. and a conversion bulb.. you dont need a new ballast with a conversion bulb.. it runs on a MH ballast but sheds an HPS like spectrum...


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 9, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Just to be clear.. There is a switchable ballast.. and a conversion bulb.. you dont need a new ballast with a conversion bulb.. it runs on a MH ballast but sheds an HPS like spectrum...


so i could use a 125 watt MH ballast with a 125 watt hps bulb?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> so i could use a 125 watt MH ballast with a 125 watt hps bulb?



If its a conversion bulb yes.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 9, 2009)

word up growdude much thanks.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 9, 2009)

not sure they make a 125watt conversion.. Got mine from  hydrowarehouse.com


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2009)

From DJ Shorts' "Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis"

_There is a difference between MH and HPS systems in the kind of light they produce. Both are relatively full spectrum devices, however MH systems emit more in the ultraviolet range while HPS systems tend to emit more in the infrared range. Due to the fact that the late summer evening sun(the light most prevalent to budding plants outdoors)tends to emit more in the infrared range, *HPS systems have been more valued for their bud cycle capabilities, whereas MH systems have been favored in the vegetative stage. I have found this true in regards to production.However, I have also observed that the MH systems tend to produce more colorful finished products(blues, reds and purples)when used either alone or in conjunction with HPS systems in the flower cycle.* Again, experimentation will yield personal favorite results._


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 9, 2009)

nice response to the original post,appreciated and thanked


----------

